# Random Photos



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

Thought I'd post a few images. 










This is my only surviving colisa lalia fry. It was my first time breeding them and while they were easy to breed and raise the fry most of them died off after 6 months. I think I will try it again. 










This is one of the many bettas I have kept. I call him storm. I don't name my fish usually but bettas seem deserving some how. 










These are C. paleatus fry. Very easy to breed. In fact, I don't think I had much to do with it. Aren't they adorable!










This is my female dwarf puffer. They're like aliens. You search the tank for them and then they just hover down in front of your field of vision and when you try to photograph them they almost always manage to dart off. In the last 80 or so attempted photos this one is one of the few that is _almost_ in focus. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great shots!

Watch out Mala! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dang heard my ears burning again! 

Some great shots there, and some great looking unusual fish that's not commonly seen, i love it! 

Now now, dont make me go start warming up for pic taking, cuz if i have to get down in the shower and pretend to be the terminator when he shows up naked, i will! just a forewarning


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Mala said:


> Dang heard my ears burning again!
> 
> Some great shots there, and some great looking unusual fish that's not commonly seen, i love it!
> 
> Now now, dont make me go start warming up for pic taking, cuz if i have to get down in the shower and pretend to be the terminator when he shows up naked, i will! just a forewarning



LMAO :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Awesome shots, thanks for sharing!


----------

